
Silicon Zeroes: an open-ended puzzle game about digital logic and CPU design - kibwen
http://pleasingfungus.com/Silicon%20Zeroes/
======
kibwen
I'm a huge fan of SpaceChem, which is a similar kind of game that every
programmer should absolutely check out, so I hope that people will forgive me
for posting something as frivolous as a video game to HN. :)

